# Modified Fish Bowl for Juvenile A. hentzi



## patrickbull (Jul 3, 2011)

I took the plastic top off a package of weed eater string. I cut it to make it look better.  I found a handle for a drawer in my junk drawer and screws to fit it. I screwed this onto the plastic top of the weed eater package. A type of caulking that comes in like a string was found in my junk drawer. I pulled out 1 string to fit around the inside of the plastic top. This allows the top to seal when I put it on. 

Bark, lava rocks, and sphagnum moss were used as decorations. The substrate is a  potting soil, peat, and coir mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 4, 2011)

That looks like a great little bowl! and that is a very cute T!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope you supplied it with adequate ventilation.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 4, 2011)

codykrr said:


> Hope you supplied it with adequate ventilation.


Yes indeed, I used soldering iron to make holes in the top. It dries out pretty quickly after misting. 



3ntomology said:


> That looks like a great little bowl! and that is a very cute T!


Thanks! It's funny you say cute because my fiance loves this T specifically for that very reason. She now calls it her tarantula. This is the only one out of all that I have she has ever called cute.


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Jul 5, 2011)

That's actually really cool.  I love the naturalistic set up.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Really neat, great job!


----------



## InsectChick (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks really cool!  Nice T


----------

